# Tell me about the Maclays!



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

buump


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Actually the Maclays are Equitation, not hunters. The Maclay Finals are one of a few Finals that are nicknamed the "Big Eq" Finals, set at 3"6 for juniors (17 and under). They're pretty much the top of the Equitation world and was recently made more popular by a show Animal Planet put on a few years ago called "Horse Power: Road ot the Maclays" or something. IT's kind of a fun series you can find on youtube! It's extremely difficult and very prestigious. It's almost impossible to even qualify without a top trainer, top horse, and lots of expensive horse show experience.

To qualify you need to first compete at at a regional qualifier held sometime in the fall. I think they take like, the top 20 or something. Once they have their list of 150 of the top Eq riders in the country there's the "Finals" held at the National Horse show, which is usually at the end of Oct or beg of Nov. It used to be at Madison Square Gardens but has been at the Syracuse Invitational the past few years. I'm not sure where it will be next year, I hear the SI sadly will be no longer.  At finals there's a flat phase and a jumping phase, then so many riders get called back for another jumping phase. The 2nd jumping phase is usually a pretty difficult test. From there they pick a winner. Most winners go to be grand prix riders, even olympians.


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

upnover said:


> Actually the Maclays are Equitation, not hunters. The Maclay Finals are one of a few Finals that are nicknamed the "Big Eq" Finals, set at 3"6 for juniors (17 and under). They're pretty much the top of the Equitation world and was recently made more popular by a show Animal Planet put on a few years ago called "Horse Power: Road ot the Maclays" or something. IT's kind of a fun series you can find on youtube! It's extremely difficult and very prestigious. It's almost impossible to even qualify without a top trainer, top horse, and lots of expensive horse show experience.
> 
> To qualify you need to first compete at at a regional qualifier held sometime in the fall. I think they take like, the top 20 or something. Once they have their list of 150 of the top Eq riders in the country there's the "Finals" held at the National Horse show, which is usually at the end of Oct or beg of Nov. It used to be at Madison Square Gardens but has been at the Syracuse Invitational the past few years. I'm not sure where it will be next year, I hear the SI sadly will be no longer.  At finals there's a flat phase and a jumping phase, then so many riders get called back for another jumping phase. The 2nd jumping phase is usually a pretty difficult test. From there they pick a winner. Most winners go to be grand prix riders, even olympians.


Wow!! That's so amazing! I really wish I can someday amount to that kind of riding. I think in 3 years, I want to quit the AQHA circuit and go hunter, and try to qualify for big shows like the M&S finals, medal finals, etc. And maybe if I'm good enough, the devon or mclays But who knows, I probably wont, but it's something to work for!


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Ya never know! It's an excellent goal to have. To qualify for Devon (Indoors, and other qualifying shows) you just have to have a certain amount of points through the year. I couldn't go to Maclay finals last year but the year before the course was... make up your own course! without stirrups. It was really cool to see the kids have to know their (and their horse's) strengths and use them wisely. Another year they did the EXACT same course for both rounds... but they changed what kind of jumps! It was a VERY technical course where everyone had to know what influence an oxer or vertical placed where had, how to ride the difference between filler and a single rail jump, how their horses would react to the different fences, etc. The course rode very differently the 2nd day. So cool!


----------



## justjump (Jan 18, 2011)

upnover said:


> Ya never know! It's an excellent goal to have. To qualify for Devon (Indoors, and other qualifying shows) you just have to have a certain amount of points through the year. I couldn't go to Maclay finals last year but the year before the course was... make up your own course! without stirrups. It was really cool to see the kids have to know their (and their horse's) strengths and use them wisely. Another year they did the EXACT same course for both rounds... but they changed what kind of jumps! It was a VERY technical course where everyone had to know what influence an oxer or vertical placed where had, how to ride the difference between filler and a single rail jump, how their horses would react to the different fences, etc. The course rode very differently the 2nd day. So cool!


Ahh that's so awesome! Definitely something I am considering working for! Devon is also a possibility!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

